# Memorial Day Fishing Trip



## Captain Marty (Jul 14, 2006)

Captain Marty has Memorial Day May 27th open if anyone is interested.

CCA tournment starts that weekend.

Prices for half day trips are:

$200 for one person
$300 for two people
$350 for three people

Father/son or daughter special $250.

My cell phone number is 713.703.1431

Let's go fishing!!


----------

